# للبيع / جريدر كتربلير طراز: 14g موديل:1981 رقم العرض: 268817‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (26 فبراير 2012)

لسلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

جريدر كتربلير

طراز: 14G

موديل:1981

رقم العرض: 268817

عدد ساعات العمل11,000: ساعه

الحاله: جيده جدا

السعر:294الف ريال سعودى 

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

وكلاءh4العالمية












​


----------

